# WTF Uber/Google?!?!?



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

For the second time in a couple of weeks, the Uber app and/or Google Maps has placed me over a mile away from where I was supposed to be. Pax was waiting outside her dorm for me, I thought I was supposed to be at a residence (this was unclear on the phone). The map sent me 1.7 miles on top of a (very small) mountain *near* where the pax was waiting. The snafu seemed to be based on the fact that I was on Overlook Rd. & pax was located at Overlook Hall. Here's a screenshot of the map:










This same thing happened a couple of weeks ago. I was on Tanglewood Lane & pax was on Tanglewood Rd. (about 4 miles away). I had just started driving for Uber the day before & I assumed this was due to my n00bness...turns out it was not. I wish I had saved the map that night, but I didn't.

What can we do about this? I have started calling each & every one of my pax to confirm I was in the correct location. That is cumbersome & time consuming! This is a service that hinges on convenience. Having top do things like this makes Uber possibly worse than using a regular cab company! I have had a couple of pax cancel the trip while I was waiting outside the spot where the app _said_ they were supposed to be.

It would make a world of difference if the app asked them to confirm their location. I spent 15 minutes on the phone with a poor girl who was trying to get her friend picked up & brought to her house. This used to be easy for pax to do, now it is almost impossible without extensive instructions. That is completely unacceptable! There is zero attention paid to user experience with the new app & we are all losing money because of it!

The way they are going you would think they hired all the developers from Apple. "Well, we don't care how it _makes sense_ to do it, you do it *how we want you to do it*!"


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Your poll has no option for zero.
I live in flat and fairly straightforward Florida so maybe it's different where you are. Sure it'll send me in the back ally or perhaps the swimming pool of a complex but I wouldn't say it's ever been off by a mile.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

I have this happen all the time.I just hit my start button upon arriving and then call moron Pax.if the app sent me to the wrong location I still get paid to drive to the right location.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Lyft/Waze made me drive to the opposite side of the river from a pax apt complex once. I started out on the correct side of the river and it directed me to the wrong side. To get to her house would either require fording the river or driving many miles to go across the nearest bridge and go through several streets to get to the opposite bank.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

This is all progress based on self driving car technology. People will get healthier. They'll walk.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Lyft/Waze made me drive to the opposite side of the river from a pax apt complex once. I started out on the correct side of the river and it directed me to the wrong side. To get to her house would either require fording the river or driving many miles to go across the nearest bridge and go through several streets to get to the opposite bank.


Can't you swim


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Uberglenn said:


> Can't you swim


Ants don't swim


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

Bean said:


> Your poll has no option for zero.


Sorry, fixed it. I guess I assumed everyone has been affected by this. I should know better than to *ASS*u*ME*. 



Uberglenn said:


> ... I still get paid to drive to the right location.


I did this the first time it happened, thinking that it was the pax's fault. Upon actually using the pax app, I realized that it is not apparent at all how to correct the location. I actually spent 15 minutes on the phone with a pax trying to instruct them on how to do it, not because they had been detected in the wrong place, but because they were trying to have someone else picked up on their dime. I know, I know, someone is about to say "You idiot. Why did you provide tech support when you should have been driving?" I'm compulsively helpful due to 25+ years in I.T.. I really do it without thinking.


----------

